# 18+ SFW Group RP now accepting applications!



## SashaBengal (Feb 9, 2018)

About us:
We are a medieval fantasy roleplay, for furries! We welcome all kinds of furs, and encourage literate roleplay everyone can enjoy. We have a main plot for slice of life moments, and will also be doing mini arcs to help develop everyone's characters and bring excitement to the roleplay! We also have a fun OOC chat for everyone to get to know each other outside of rp.

About you:
-- You should enjoy roleplay if and try to be active. We all have busy lives, but roleplays are more fun when everyone can commit to being active more often than not.
-- You will need the app called Line to participate. I know, I know, discord is more popular, but I'm not moving the whole group over there after all the work I put into forming it on Line. Take a break from discord!
-- While we welcome everyone, we are most interested in recruiting avians, scalies, and/or females at this time. You do not have to be any of these, just know that we are actively trying to diversify our group! (Also, if you are an owlbear, my mods may have special interest in recruiting you lol.)
-- You MUST be 18+! I am very protective of my girls, but it's easier when I don't have to remember who's underage too. While the group itself is SFW, I cannot guarantee pm's will be.

If you are interested, please pm me here! I'm happy to answer any questions about the group and help you get started in the recruitment process!


----------



## Telnac (Feb 13, 2018)

In! Come on ppl. You know you wanna join...


----------



## Larkkenspur (Feb 13, 2018)

I'm interested! Count me in, please!


----------



## Rabiere (Feb 20, 2018)

this sounds like D&D, i m interested :x


----------



## BlaqNeko9 (Mar 1, 2018)

Interested ^^


----------

